# Call of Duty Black OPs 3 mit 3-4 Spielern auf der Konsole - WIE ???



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde im Netz viele Hinweise darauf, dass Black OPs 3 auch mit bis zu 4 Spielern auf der Xbox One (und PS 4) im Splitscreen zu spielen sei - aber wie genau geht das? Ich hab bei der Xbox One ein "lokales Match" gestartet, dann mit den weiteren Controllern einen Nutzer dazugefügt (ich habe "sogar" für jeden meiner Kumpel extra einen MS-Account erstellt), aber da steht dann, dass 3 oder mehr Spieler nicht möglich seien. Wurde das geändert, oder war die Info falsch - oder mache ICH was falsch? ^^


----------

